# After Effects 7 - Text tippen und das Mauszeiger-Effekt?



## Alex363 (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe zwei Fragen zu After Effects 7: 

a) Wie erzeuge ich einen Text-Tipp Effekt? Also das es so aussieht, als würde das Text live in den Screen getippt werden.

b) Wie bekomme ich einen Mauszeiger-Effekt (Gibt es da vielleicht schon ein Preset)?


----------



## Mark (9. Januar 2007)

Hi!

a)
Text-Layer mit Text erzeugen
Text / Animieren / Deckkraft hinzufügen
Animator 1 / Deckkraft = 0%
Animator 1 / Bereichsauswahl 1 / Anfang über die Zeit animieren / Keyen

b)
Mauszeiger als Bild organisieren (Screenshot z.B.) in AE importieren und los geht's 
...oder habe ich da etwas mißverstanden?

Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: ups, vergessen:
Animator 1 / Bereichsauswahl 1 / Erweitert / Einheit = Index, sonst werden die Buchstaben eigeblendet und das passiert beim Tippen ja nicht


----------



## Alex363 (9. Januar 2007)

Mark hat gesagt.:


> Text-Layer mit Text erzeugen
> Text / Animieren / Deckkraft hinzufügen
> Animator 1 / Deckkraft = 0%
> Animator 1 / Bereichsauswahl 1 / Anfang über die Zeit animieren / Keyen



Verstehe ich nicht ganz, könntest du mir eventuell ein schnelles Tutorial aufzeichnen?
Bildlich kann ich es mir sehr viel besser vorstellen.


----------



## Mark (9. Januar 2007)

Hi!

*g* das "*Text *tippen" also "*bild*licher"...
...die Glättung sollte übrigens auf 0% ... dann tippt's...

Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## meta_grafix (10. Januar 2007)

Moin,

in Thread gibt es sogar zwei Projekte für AEX und Premiere.

Gruß


----------

